# Reel Box



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Has anyone thought of adding "/Gear" to the end of this forum?
The reel collection finally outgrew the old case that I was carrying them in.
After culling a few that I kept carrying down to the beach, even though they didn't get used, I was able to put together a box that holds all that I need when hitting the surf.
Started with a couple of wine boxes, did some cutting, a lot of sanding, a couple of coats of Minwax stain/poly blend, and taught myself how to work with felt and a hot glue gun. (Making the inner dividers was sort of like making ravioli, only with cardboard, and felt and hot glue instead of pasta, filling and egg wash! ;-)
Toss in a good dose of velcro so things can move around as I need them, and voila...
Holds 10 reels right now, with room for expansion when that next Abu, Avet, or Penn comes along that I just cannot live without.
Check it out,
Tom


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

That looks great. And yeah I guess this board is pretty much turning into anything DIY which is great. I guess the only question is do you have to drink the wine or is ther somewhere to snatch these boxes from?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, they have gotten harder and harder to get your hands on, as everyone cuts back on costs.
Most of the retailers use them for displays, so they keep what they get.
I just happen to be in the business, and if they hang around the warehouse long enough without someone wanting them I can snag a couple, but they are getting pretty rare.
And even being in the biz, I can't afford to drink THAT stuff!


----------

